# ثوابت مقاسات الكمر والزوايا



## almaawg (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتمنى ان احد يقدر يساعدنى
انا محتاج جداول لثوابت مقاسات الكمر والزوايا وجداول لمساحات وحجوم ومحيطات الاشكال المختلفه
اسف لو طولت عليكم وشكرا جزيلا
اسامه عابدين


----------



## احمد رفعت عثمان (6 فبراير 2009)

انا عندى برنامج لحساب الحجوم والمساحات المختلفة وبرنامج للاستيل الاميل refaat20102002***********


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 فبراير 2009)

انا عندى فى لوحة انشاء الله سأحاول تصويرها او اذا وقتى يسمح سأكتبها
لك تحياتى


----------



## م/يوسف (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى يوجد برنامج يمكن حساب اوزان وحجوم الكمر والزوايا وغيرها 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=111316
وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## almaawg (8 فبراير 2009)

متشكر جدا يا جماعه تعبتكوا معايه
بس انا كنت محتاج الجدوال


----------



## nadia1990 (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا كمان محتاجه الجداول ده
برجاء المساعده


----------



## م زايد (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا 
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا 
ونتمنى من واضع البرنامج المزيد


----------

